# Company of Heroes Registryeintrag



## D.I.Y (19. Juli 2009)

Wo befindet sich der Registryeintrag für CoH, weil ich habe mein System neu aufgesetzt und CoH mit den Installationsdateien rübergezogen, also nicht neuinstalliert, somit fehlen die Registryeinträge. Und wenn ich nun den neuen Patch installieren will findet er keine Installation...

Und neu installieren wäre schlecht, da ich alle Patches wieder laden müsste (DSL 384 )


----------



## hallihalli92 (21. Juli 2009)

Die Registry-Einträge sind zu finden im Registrierungs-Editor unter Arbeitsplatz/HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/THQ/Company of Heroes.


----------



## D.I.Y (26. Juli 2009)

Ok, schonmal danke, und wie lauten diese dann, also ich brauche es nur damit ein Patch erkennt wo sich CoH befindet.


----------

